# iframe allowtransparency firefox problem



## battleck (7. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich habe ein iframe auf meiner seite, das folgendermaßen eingebettet ist:



```
<div class=suche><IFRAME ID="AFrame" SRC="ZIERLURL" scrolling=no frameborder="0" allowtransparency="true"  width="350px" height="1500px"></IFRAME></div>
```


Die Stylesheets dazu:

```
.suche
{
	position:absolute;
	margin-left: -250px;
	margin-top: -73px;
	z-index:9999;
	filter:alpha(opacity=90); /* IE */
	-moz-opacity: 0.9; /* Gecko */
	opacity: 0.9; /* Opera */
}
```


das iframe selber:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body style="background-color: transparent;">
text<br>text<br>text<br>text<br>text<br>text<br>text<br>text<br>text<br>text<br>
</body>
</html>
```


Im Internetexplorer, kann man die links hinter dem iframe anklicken. Im Firefox jedoch nicht.

Was für ein Problem hat Firefox?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2010)

Hi,

und was hat das Problem im PHP-Forum verloren?

Ein durchsichtiger / transparenter iFrame, oder auch ein durchsichtiges / transparentes  HTML-Element wie z.B. <div> bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig, dass die darunterliegenden Inhalte mit der Maus auswählbar / anklickbar sind.

Denn was die IE-Familie so alles zulässt, heißt noch lange nicht, dass es die anderen Browser ebenso halten.

Das Attribut allowtransparency ist übrigens ausschließlich der IE-Familie gewidmt, da sie von sich aus einen iFrame grundsätzlich nicht  transparent anzeigen können, wie die Browser der Konkurrenz.

Folglich hat Firefox damit auch kein Problem, weil er es überhaupt nicht kennt, interpretiert, unterstützt.

mfg Maik


----------



## battleck (7. Juli 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> und was hat das Problem im PHP-Forum verloren?
> 
> ...



Hallo Maik,
das heisst also, es ist kein Fehler von Firefox das es nicht funktioniert, sondern ein Fehler vom IE das es geht?! ... Na Super 
Jetzt muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen oder gibts eine Möglichkeit die dir bekannt ist?

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

bye
Tobi


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2010)

Hab meinen Beitrag eben noch um zwei Sätze ergänzt, deinem Zitat zufolge wohl einen Moment zu spät ;-)

Kannst du mal den Link zur Seite posten? Mir ist nämlich nicht klar, was der iFrame in der Schichtposition z-index über den darunterliegenden Links zu suchen hat, welchen Sinn er dort erfüllen soll.

mfg Maik


----------



## battleck (7. Juli 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hab meinen Beitrag eben noch um zwei Sätze ergänzt, deinem Zitat zufolge wohl einen Moment zu spät ;-)
> 
> Kannst du mal den Link zur Seite posten? Mir ist nämlich nicht klar, was der iFrame in der Schichtposition z-index über den darunterliegenden Links zu suchen hat, welchen Sinn er dort erfüllen soll.
> 
> mfg Maik



Die Seite:
http://www.vilotec.de/Startseite_c0.htm

Problem an der ganzen Geschichte, ich hab eine php suche, und eine vb.net seite.

Die Suche im Bild ist die, die ich mittels iframe integrieren wollte...mir fällt aktuell nichts mehr ein wie ich die Suche sonst reinkriege.


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2010)

Wieso muß sich die iFrame-Höhe über 1500 Pixel erstrecken, wo das darin eingebundene Dokument mit dem Formular gerade mal 40 Pixel benötigt?

Und aus welchem Grund bindest du das Such-Formular nicht direkt im Hauptdokument (Startseite_c0.htm) in das DIV *.lb_imghead* ein, wo es über seinem Hintergrundbild (vilo_head.jpg) erscheinen soll?

Eine float:right-Regel für das <form>-Element sorgt dafür, dass es darin an dessen rechten Boxenrand ausgerichtet wird.

mfg Maik


----------



## battleck (7. Juli 2010)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Wieso muß sich die iFrame-Höhe über 1500 Pixel erstrecken, wo das darin eingebundene Dokument mit dem Formular gerade mal 40 Pixel benötigt?
> 
> Und aus welchem Grund bindest du das Such-Formular nicht direkt im Hauptdokument (Startseite_c0.htm) in das DIV *.lb_imghead* ein, wo es über seinem Hintergrundbild (vilo_head.jpg) erscheinen soll?
> 
> ...



Das iFrame muss natürlich nicht so groß sein, jedoch muss es min. 700 Pixel groß sein für die Suchergebnisse (einfach mal was eintippen).
Das Suchformular ist in PHP programmiert, die Seite ist in VB.net (.ASPX), ein einbinden in die Seite ist laut google nicht möglich.

Das Suchformular sollte übrigens rechts oben erscheinen, wo noch das alte Formular zu sehen ist, die aktuelle Position ist nur eine Abhilfe gegen das iframe Problem (Links darunter nicht anklickbar).


----------



## Maik (7. Juli 2010)

Wie auch immer du es im Detail anstellen willst bzw. vermeintlich umsetzen mußt, solange sich der iFrame in der Schichtposition über dem Seiteninhalt des Hauptdokuments befindet, ist dieser in *allen* Browsern, die nicht aus Redmond stammen, mit der Maus nicht greifbar / zugänglich.

mfg Maik


----------

